# getting drugs from northern ireland



## shamrockgal (Mar 11, 2015)

Hiya ladies
we're planning to have treatment in prague, and have another go. Its our first time trying to finger out what I have to do, im having issues getting drugs from pharmacy in northern ireland.  I called in asda at antrim looking for advices. They told me they dont do it here, you can only get it in england. Just typical eh.
Im wondering does anyone know anywhere that I can get it locally??
Totally appreciated if someone could help me out!  
Lou


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I believe Fertility2u deliver to NI....


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Shamrock I got my meds from boots and they did me a good deal. I got menupor 1200 x 2 plus menupor 75 x 4 plus cetrotide x12 pregnyl 10000iui and 3 boxes of cyclogest pessaries for £936. It took them 48 hrs to get all meds together and couldn't have been more helpful!


----------



## shamrockgal (Mar 11, 2015)

Hiya crazy horse thanks for this, do they deliever in cold package? I mean some of them must be refrigerate?
Cheers patbaz, I didnt think about boots, must call in tmw, is boots the only place to get your meds? If so then thats mad!


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Yes, Fertility2u will deliver refrigerated meds -- they charge an additional £7.50 on the shipping for those orders: https://www.fertility2u.com/shipping-and-international

/links


----------



## shamrockgal (Mar 11, 2015)

Cheers crazyhorseni appreciate this! Will have a look now thanks a million 
X


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

I cycled in Czech Republic a couple of years ago and got my drugs from fertility 2u. Service was brilliant. I only bought what I needed until I got to Czech as they were so much cheaper there then I stocked up! 

Good luck


----------



## shamrockgal (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey everyone, just thought I shd post this regarding getting drugs from northern ireland....I ve been doing homework and ive eventually found two pharmacy s that does ivf drugs.  One is based in sainsburys pharmacy in ballymena and another based at boots in sprucefield, lisburn. Both deffo do them cos I rang up sainsburys and gave me quote and i called in boots too.
Just an example when I order for long protocol...
Nasal spray
Gonal f - three injections
Pregnyl injection
Crinone -18 applicators

Sainsburys - £658
Boots          -£748

X


----------



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

Central home care in England will delivered to Northern Ireland I was at the listed in London and for my drugs for central home care and found them great


----------



## shamrockgal (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks kitty for taking your time posting this...appreciated it! Thats great to know they'll be able to supplied to NI. its very difficult cos we're pretty restricted here compare to england....so cheers! 
X


----------



## belfastgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Have you tried speaking to your local pharmacist?
My mum works in a chemist and was able to order some drugs in that I was running low on. Not sure if he done it as a favour as he knew me but certainly worth asking.


----------



## shamrockgal (Mar 11, 2015)

Hiya belfastgirl, yes I emailed sainsburys ballymena pharmacy and was processed to order with them but to cut the long story cut we didnt have too, the drugs were delivered to me from gynem clinic in prague. I was speaking to another lady from belfast and she ordered her drugs in sainsburys for her treatment,  there was no plm whatsoever
X


----------

